# Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US



## Negrek (Dec 11, 2008)

*Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

Source: Pokébeach

Viz is going to be re-releasing its translations of the Pokémon Special manga this summer, with the first volume slated for release June 2nd and the second August 4th. At this point, it is unclear whether further volumes will be released (Viz originally marketed the first seven volumes of the manga). Each volume should sell for $7.99.

I'm a big fan of the Pokémon Special manga, so I'm really excited by this news! I remember reading the first four volumes of the manga at my local library when I was still in elementary school, but I only recently rediscovered it with scanlations on the internet. I could import English versions of the manga from Singapore, but I'm excited to be able to buy them here in the US, and I hope that they'll earn wider exposure here and encourage further English Pokémon manga releases.

Anybody else excited? I'm definitely buying these volumes as soon as they're released, and hoping for more.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

I have never read the manga. I actually like a lot of manga so heres a good place to start.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

OMG OMG OMG OMG!

I have ALWAYS wanted to read Pokemon Special, and would prefer an official release in America rather than scanlations, so this is great news! Maybe they'll go past those first volumes this time.

...Now all that needs to happen is a GOOD english dubbing of Hoshi no Kaabii and I'll be extremely happy next year.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

now... what remains to be seen is whether it will be the ACTUAL manga, or that 'best of' BS they've released previously.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

Awesome! I'd bought the first volume of their translation a long time ago; I had no idea they'd previously released as many as _seven_ though. I could only find like the first three. D:

I hope they do translate more of them.


----------



## Negrek (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*



> now... what remains to be seen is whether it will be the ACTUAL manga, or that 'best of' BS they've released previously.


No, it's the real manga, or at least the two volumes whose release has been announced are.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

Apparently I owned one of these English comics for years and had no idea that it was the same thing people were talking about when they said "Pokémon Special". 'S gone now, don't know where. Oh, well.

I've never been an especially huge fan of manga and the one issue-volume-book-dunno-what-it-was I did own for however long always struck me as weird, but after learning a bit more about it it does sound interesting. Might check it out again when they rerelease it.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*



Negrek said:


> No, it's the real manga, or at least the two volumes whose release has been announced are.


YES. I've always wanted to read Pokéspecial, and seeing as One Manga really only goes to Yellow...


----------



## Negrek (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*



> YES. I've always wanted to read Pokéspecial, and seeing as One Manga really only goes to Yellow...


Mangafox goes to chapter 327, which is all the way through volume twenty-eight, if you're interested.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

Hey, Special!  Awesome.

... but... it's still Viz.  Viz is freaking retarded.  :( You can get better translations by rewriting babelfished text.  D:


[MIXED FEELINGS]


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

i long for a manga series to hit the UK, but sadly America gets all the glory and they gte the english releases >:(


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

Oh man! I love pokemon special! A little while ago I was copy and pasting the manga from One Manga onto my computer so I could put it on my Zune. But I'd much rather get the real manga!


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*



Meowzie-chan said:


> now... what remains to be seen is whether it will be the ACTUAL manga, or that 'best of' BS they've released previously.


Hey! I liked the best of copies! That's how I found out about Special.


----------



## Foxsundance (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

YES. I've wanted to read Special for so long. I first found out about it when I started going on Serebii, then found the Best of Red and Best of Yellow in bookstores, but was disappointed when they only included random chapters. I'm definitely picking these up.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

ZOMG WANT NOW 

Been waiting _forever_ for this to come out. I only got to the end of the yellow series... 

Yellow is awesome, by the way.


----------



## Empoleon (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Special Manga Being Re-Released in the US*

I like what I've read of the manga online, so I think I will go out and buy them at some point.


----------

